# First FA experience



## OB-2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, this is my first thread.

I have been wondering for a while about the first plysical/sexual relationships that you guys have had with an (ss)bbw?


----------



## Tad (Oct 26, 2017)

Personally I think 'FA experience' can encompass a lot more than physical/sexual activities, but putting that aside I do get what you are asking. I just don't have a very good answer.

My first serious girlfriend ended up becoming my wife, so all of my experiences are with her. When we met she thought she was a big at a size 12 (UK 14), while I thought she was quite skinny -- but she had great legs and a great smile and we got along and I thought maybe I should stop looking for my perfect match and just have fun dating for a while even if I didn't think it had long term potential. Somehow things went from having a bit of fun to falling in love and from a few dates to being together for life (well, 27 years so far, but hopefully the rest of it too). And it so happened that she grew to small BBW size over the first half dozen or years of our relationship (A stone or so a year may not seem like much, but it adds up over time!).

So no real 'first experience' there as she just gradually got bigger. Instead a whole lot of small, incremental, bits along the way as I noticed a softer area or new bulge or whatever.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 26, 2017)

A gentleman never tells.


----------



## fuelingfire (Oct 27, 2017)

Is there a more specific question? Otherwise there is a lot to write about.


----------



## OB-2 (Oct 27, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> Is there a more specific question? Otherwise there is a lot to write about.



What was your first sexual experience with fat.? What did you do? Did any of your fantasies reach a reality? What was it like to fuck a person of size for the first time? Did it developers p into a relationship?


----------



## TwoSwords (Oct 27, 2017)

I've never really dated anyone successfully. The highlight of my interpersonal life has been one instance of close, physical contact that a had with a very fat woman in a previous job, and nothing was meant by it on her end. She couldn't have known how strongly her touch effected me emotionally.


----------



## fuelingfire (Oct 29, 2017)

OB-2 said:


> What was your first sexual experience with fat.? What did you do? Did any of your fantasies reach a reality? What was it like to fuck a person of size for the first time? Did it developers p into a relationship?



I have only had sex with fat women, so I can't really compare it with having sex with a thin woman. I have only had sex with women I am in relationships with. The only fantasy that was fulfilled the first time was sleeping with a fat woman. I was mostly worried about something embarrassing to happen, like most virgins.


----------



## landshark (Oct 29, 2017)

TwoSwords said:


> I've never really dated anyone successfully. The highlight of my interpersonal life has been one instance of close, physical contact that a had with a very fat woman in a previous job, and nothing was meant by it on her end. She couldn't have known how strongly her touch effected me emotionally.



Thats a bit depressing.

OP, I trace my first experience with fat back to ~12 years old when a classmate who was really fat sat on my lap. I shared the story elsewhere here on Dims a while back. I was just being silly, sliding into her seat during a classroom exercise where we moved our seats around. She put her chair next to a friend of mine so I dropped my chair and took hers. She smiled at me, turned around and sat on me. It ignited something in me and even though I spent a good number of years trying to suppress my attraction for fat girls I can honestly say this classmate of mine really made a lasting impression.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 29, 2017)

I agree with Larry The Noodle Guy, that a gentleman never tells.

But I can talk around it without being specific. I was 14, a freshman in high school. Girl was small by today's standards, but clearly considered fat for that time (we're going back lots of decades here). Since I was a kid, I'd always been attracted to bigger girls (coming from an Italian family that was very close, a lot of my cousins were fat, and I didn't find anything uncommon about that).

I will just say that the intimacy was quite intimate.


----------



## TwoSwords (Oct 29, 2017)

happily_married said:


> Thats a bit depressing.



I won't argue with that, but sometimes, life just ain't fair.


----------



## Tad (Nov 1, 2017)

oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 3, 2017)

Well the early curiosity came up in middle school. However, I didn't date anyone for longer than a week until I graduated high school. The girl I started dating shortly after graduating was in line with the early development of my preferences (big and busty). We did have some nice moments together, and we're still friends. It was sort of my first experience with the near full circle of dating. We cuddled, kissed, held hands, cooked together once, and more. We dated for a few months, but she eventually lost interest.

Most of my experiences since then have been negative (some astoundingly so), but I've had a few good relationships. I haven't lost hope, and I'm actually interested in someone right now.


----------



## TwoSwords (Nov 4, 2017)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well the early curiosity came up in middle school.



Oh! Early curiosities and noticing FA tendencies for the first time! That's different.

Well, the first time I can remember associating my innate feelings with the fatness of another person was in third grade, where I was amazed by a teacher we had (social studies, I believe,) who could fill the whole classroom door on her way through. I remember thinking that she was pretty, and I was in her class for the whole year. That was just an ordinary feeling at the time, though.


----------



## fasub (Nov 4, 2017)

First teen girlfriends were BBW's...later in my early twenties I met a lady who would be considered a SSBBW, and well, that's all she wrote, as they say in Mass...a true lifer.


----------



## choudhury (Nov 14, 2017)

What I'll say is that in the pre-internet era, when I was young, the process of sexual self-discovery was probably slower than it is today. I realized pretty early on that the girls I found sexy were not the same as those my friends did. They were chubby. But what took me longer to realize was how intensely over-eating and weight gain were tied into this preference. It wasn't until my late teens, probably, that I fully realized this. And while I'd had a few relationships with women who ranged from slim to BBW, it wasn't until my mid-20s that I connected with the woman who became my wife, and she was the first woman I dated who was really into food and overeating. I could not believe how erotic it was.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 20, 2017)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well the early curiosity came up in middle school. However, I didn't date anyone for longer than a week until I graduated high school. The girl I started dating shortly after graduating was in line with the early development of my preferences (big and busty). We did have some nice moments together, and we're still friends. It was sort of my first experience with the near full circle of dating. We cuddled, kissed, held hands, cooked together once, and more. We dated for a few months, but she eventually lost interest.
> 
> Most of my experiences since then have been negative (some astoundingly so), but I've had a few good relationships. I haven't lost hope, and I'm actually interested in someone right now.



The fact that you mention cooking together in your list of intimacies definitely sounds like an FA thing. I mean, even "normal" ppl have some subconscious associations between food and love I think, but it means more for us.
For me personally, eating/cooking/shopping for food with someone instantly makes me feel closer to them. In fact going out to eat together almost feels too intimate for a first date, lol! Not that I've ever really let go and gone into full (no pun intended)
feedee mode in public, I'm still mostly the binge-in-shameful-secrecy sorta glutton.

On another note, I'm kinda proud that I've never kissed a skinny guy, I'm like a gold star FFA.


----------

